

Ask PG: Have there ever been any YC startups that used Lisp/Scheme? - wendsday


======
ankurdhama
I guess Clojure will be prefered Lisp/Scheme for most startups.

------
slater
Reddit?

~~~
Toph
Reddit == Python now

It started on Lisp but moved away.

------
aerique
Why does this question matter to you?

~~~
dventimi
If you'll indulge a rephrasing of your question as, "Why does this question
matter to anyone?", then I would answer, "Because I like Lisp and Scheme,
would enjoy using it in a start up, but worry that it would introduce
problems. Therefore, I would like to know from someone (PG) well-positioned to
evaluate the situation if he has any successful case studies."

~~~
aerique
Is this really a position you're in right now? I'm mostly Common Lisp focused
and just by being part of the community I see enough successful examples come
by.

I'm on mobile right now but if you want I can post some examples later.

~~~
dventimi
Yes, except that I'm not about to do a startup in Common Lisp or in anything
else anytime soon.

But why do you care what my position is, and why does it matter why the OP
posted the question?

~~~
aerique
If you were in this position I could try and help. Lisp is by far my favourite
family of languages and any new success stories would be great.

However, and this answers your second question, I did not understand why this
question was important to the OP. I do not know but assume the most important
thing for a YC company is the founders, their background, their product and
their passion. Whichever programming language they use is of no consequence at
all IMHO. (Unless we're talking Brainfuck or Malbolge.)

